# 10% Off DIP grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

10% off all DIP grinder until 22.12.14 enough time to receive it before Christmas

Ideal Christmas Gift Specially the DIP DKS-65 On Demand Grinder

While stocks lasts

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/DIP%20retail%20grinders

Use code at checkout: dip102014


----------

